

Show HN: Insync - use GDocs like Dropbox - terpua
https://insynchq.com

======
TREYisRAD
Seems to work well! Thanks, I've been waiting for something like this for long
time. I symlinked my Documents folder to the Insync directory.

Edit: Since it uploads files in the original format (does not convert to gDocs
format), what would be the best way to make a gDocs copy without clogging
things up?

~~~
terpua
Create a doc inside gdocs and that will be maintained in gdocs format.

------
terpua
Invites: <https://insynchq.com/signup?code=hn>

~~~
growt
All gone?

~~~
terpua
Just added more.

~~~
hotice
All gone again...

------
trenthauck
This is cool, I've been doing something similar w/ the combination of the
google command line tools and Mac's folder actions. Although it is only one
way.

Basically you designate a folder to always upload to google docs, then when
you add a file you have the folder action run the google command line tool to
upload the file.

------
malbs
Just talk me through why you need access to my contacts (I know there is
probably an obvious reason I'm glazing over)

~~~
terpua
Autocomplete when right click sharing

------
beckwith
Seems like an amazing service.

Just one question/concern. I took a look at your upgrade page, and
"volunteered" to pay $5 per month. I now can't change this option; I'd like to
be able to, mostly to compare the various price points on a yearly basis. Is
there a way to change my choice, and I just can't find it?

------
Groxx
Very slick. Shall be experimenting with it, thanks! I've wanted to make
something like this for a while.

------
simonbrown
It's giving me mixed content errors for MixPanel and YouTube (which both have
TLS support).

------
jonnytran
My dot files are getting renamed. The dot is getting removed. Is there any way
to prevent this? If it (I don't know if it's your app or GDocs) modifies my
files in any way, I can't use it for file storage. Period.

~~~
terpua
Please email support@insynchq.com

------
ryandvm
Nice. I've toyed with this notion several times. I assume you're going to add
Single Sign On capability and sell this in the Google Apps Marketplace, right?

------
satvikc
No linux version yet !!! Cant test out ..

~~~
terpua
Coming soon

------
kefs
At the end, you said it works bi-directionally.. but you didn't demo it. Why
not?

------
js4all
Works very well. Thanks for the invite.

------
rscale
I'm a big fan. My only concern is figuring out how best to interact with my
google spreadsheets to avoid creating a lot of redundant data.

~~~
terpua
Please send email to support@insynchq.com.

